# Invite chances for 60 points in category 261311 (Analyst Programmer)



## gurpreetsm (Jul 23, 2014)

This is for General Skill Category 189.

I have ACS received on 3rd week July with 60 points completing after August 2014. Now, if I submit my EOI in September 2014? What are the chances of getting invite and when can i expect a Invite ?

Also, for now my English points are zero.
L 8.5
R 7.5
S 7.5
W 6.5 

Should I consider improving IELTS for 10 more points or 60 points are enough to put EOI.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

60 points , u will get invite, might take 2-3 rounds(1 to 1.5 months) by current timelines(hopefully will reduce though)
however, if u can get 10 points and make it 70, u will get invite in a round(max. 14 days)


----------



## gurpreetsm (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for your response... I see next IELTS slots are available in first week of September. that means I'll have my result by September end. 14 days from there will be 1.5 months of 60 points EOI application 

Not sure IELTS will help or not . Trying to save 10,00 bucks. ..


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Why don't you send your IELTS results for reevaluation, they might increase your points from 6.5 to 7 in writing module.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah revaluation is also an option..but if it is IDP, they are slow in giving the results. i had to wait for 8 weeks to get mine..


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

gurpreetsm said:


> Thanks for your response... I see next IELTS slots are available in first week of September. that means I'll have my result by September end. 14 days from there will be 1.5 months of 60 points EOI application
> 
> Not sure IELTS will help or not . Trying to save 10,00 bucks. ..


If I were you, I will submit my EOI with 60 points and get into the invite race and in parallel attempt IELTS for 10 points. If I get invite before the results then its well and good. Also if IELTS results comes out well, then use that to submit your visa. You will submit more points than you claimed in EOI. This will be handy if there is any problem with experience, salary certificates, education etc....

On the other hand, if you dont get picked and your IELTS comes out well with 10 points, then update EOI to get picked in the subsequent round. 

My view is that your are into a $5000 to $10000 process, depending on your family size - so $200 IELTS attempt to increase your chance is definitely worth the spend.


----------

